# New Lake Erie Bass Fishing Circuit



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Cash For Bass(CFB) will be starting a new Lake Erie division in 2013.The CFB offers a 90% payback at the ramp each event,plus BB and a cash wild card drawing(one drawing per 5 boats)10 boats=2 drawings.There are no membership fees.Both smallmouth and largemouth are legal catches.There are no off-limit areas,anywhere in Lake Erie,the bay,or the harbors is permissable.The entry fee is $150.00 per boat.We will be launching at the Mazurik Ramps.TX hours are safelight for 9 hours,there will be live well checks and a meeting each event 1/2 hour before blast-off.Any team that fishes 4 out of 5 regular circuit events will be qualified for the two day CFB Classic on Lake St.Clair in October.If you're interested in fishing the CFB,you can drop me a PM on this site for more information.We will be having a 90% payback at the ramp open on June 29th out of Mazurik also.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Im defiently intrested in it and im sure there will be a few other people also


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Sounds good,they're a lot of fun,I fish the ones on St.Clair,I can't wait to get them going on Lake Erie,and a 90% payback at each event is pretty sweet too.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

ANy dates yet??


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

7/13, 7/27, 8/10, 8/31, 9/7


----------



## Sweet Beaver (Jan 5, 2009)

Fantastic! thanks for posting the dates. What are your typical turnouts like on St. Clair?


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

The CFB on LSC has two weekend divisions,and one weekday division.The Saturday division last year drew 30+ boats per event,the Sunday division averaged 15-20 boats,I have no idea about the weekday circuit.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

FYI on your dates..
7/13 is the BFL Michigan - Detroit
7/27 is Everstart - Detroit

Assuming some of the targeted anglers you are after will be fishing these events..


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

That's one reason the CFB is unique,it's not like a traditional circuit,or club.As the name suggests we fish mainly for cash,not necessarily for points.If somebody has other obligations(such as anotherTX),he won't be losing a bunch of points by missing an event.To qualify for our CFB Classic on St.Clair,a team only needs to fish 4 out of 5 of our events.We will have an overall points champion at the end of the year,but with a $150.00 entry fee per event and a sweet 90% payback at the ramp each event plus wild card cash drawings and a BB payout,the real goal at our events is to just go out and have a great time on the water,and make some serious cash while you're doing it.It's making good money without the crowds,or pressure of fishing some of the bigger circuits.If enough people are concerned about the 7/13 date,we may be able to change that one,the 7/20 date will probably stay,I doubt if many people that are thinking about fishing with us would be fishing an Everstart.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry,I meant 7/27.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Sounds good.. Where can we get a breakdown of how the payouts are figured for each place depending on size of the field..


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

KingFisher89 said:


> 7/13, 7/27, 8/10, 8/31, 9/7


 The revised dates are 6/29,7/6,7/20,8/10,8/31 and 9/7.We changed them to avoid a scheduling conflict with one of the major circuits.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

perfcetion said:


> Sounds good.. Where can we get a breakdown of how the payouts are figured for each place depending on size of the field..


 I'll get back with you shortly with the payout information.It's basically something like this.If you have say 10 boats at $150.00 per boat,and a 90% payback,you're probably looking at paying two places,BB and then 2 wild card cash drawings for the 8 boats that didn't place in the money.With 15 boats,we would have 3 places,BB and 3 wild card cash drawings.There's one wild card drawing per every 5 boats.This is all with the 90% payback.My partner has the actual breakdown of payouts vs number of boats,he will be on here a bit later to answer this question.Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

The official dates are 6/29 for the open,the five regular dates are 7/6,7/20,8/10,8/31 and 9/7.All six events will be ran out of the Shelby Street Ramps in Sandusky,Ohio.The interest for these events is growing rapidly,not just here in Ohio,but from many Michigan anglers as well.We worked the CFB booth this weekend at the Ultimate Fishing Show in Novi,Michigan and there was a good number of highly interested anglers that spoke with us.We also picked up several sponsors there that will be attending our events to promote their products and maybe even have a few giveaways-wink! We're still working hard not only trying to get people to come aboard,but working with a bunch of sponsors as well.If you've never fished events such as this one,give it a shot,they're a lot of fun,and there's good money on the line,and remember-no membership fees,just an entry fee,and a 90% payback at the ramp.


----------



## Maisch4077 (Apr 5, 2012)

Is Sandusky charging again for use of the ramp like in the past?


----------



## ErieBassMan (Feb 8, 2012)

perfcetion said:


> Sounds good.. Where can we get a breakdown of how the payouts are figured for each place depending on size of the field..


The starting point for calculation of payouts for the Cash For Bass, Lake Erie Division is 90% of total entry fees. From that total the Big Bass purse of $10 per boat and the Wild Card pool of $75 for each 5 boats is deducted to determine total purse for the top finishers. Here are the calculated payouts for a 10 boat and 15 boat examples:

Sample Payouts	10 Boats	15 Boats
First Place	$ 825	$ 1,114
Second Place	$ 275	$ 355
Third Place	$ 0	$ 182
Big Bass $ 100	$ 150
Wild Cards	$ 150 (2 @ $75)	$ 225 (3 @ $75)
These calculations are preliminary. We could make some small adjustments based on input from anglers. But the thing you can count on for sure is that 90% of total entry fees are going to the anglers!

Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome series being started!! Good to hear! I will probably fish a couple but wouldnt be able to make a lot of them being on saturdays....wish they were sunday tournys. Tight Lines!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

No,There are no ramp fees we were told.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I would be interested in fishing these. If anyone needs a partner. Since i dont have a boat thanks


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Think you made a good choice moving those dates to avoid FLW Events on the big water..


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I've had two people ask me in the last couple of days if they can fish alone in the CFB.It is a team oriented series,but solo anglers are welcome to fish with us also.Right now we have a couple of guys that are looking for boaters to fish with,if any boater contacts me that's looking for someone to share their boat I will contact you.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks alot Harbor hunter


----------



## ErieBassMan (Feb 8, 2012)

Have you found anything out yet Harbor Hunter on whether the anglers in the Lake Erie Division of CFB will have to pay any ramp fees at Sandusky for your tournamants?


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

We will not be required to pay ramp fees.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

We still have two guys looking for a boater for the June 29th open.If anybody has an open seat for this event please contact me.


----------



## ErieBassMan (Feb 8, 2012)

Harbor Hunter I've had several people tell me they are looking forward to fishing this circuit but don't have a partner. So, I guess 2 questions: 1) If you're a boater do you have to have a partner? and 2) If you're a non-boater is there any way to match up with potential boater partners?


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

If you're fishing the events as a boater,you have the option of fishing with a partner,or fishing alone.If a boater doesn't have a partner and would like to share his boat with someone,we have a couple of guys still looking to partner up with a boater.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I am a non boater looking for a partner.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

We're going to get you hooked up.


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

So, if there is not any membership due for this circuit, then all of the tournaments are considered an open, correct?

Ryan


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

No,although there is no membership,the format for the division is basically the same as a circuit.There will be an overall points champion at the end of the year,as well as an overall BB winner.Also if you fish 4 out of the 5 regular events,you will qualify for the CFB Classic on Lake St.Clair in October.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

So how many out there are committing to this series??


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Which reminds me.....Don't forget to mark down the CFB Lake Erie Open out of the Shelby Street launch in Sandusky,Ohio on June 29th.


----------



## joeim8 (Aug 5, 2008)

Count me in for sure.
Nice Payback!
Will be tons of fun!
CFB runs a great event.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Getting a lot of interest in the open coming up on June 29th.It looks like there will be a good turnout for the event.The CFB is a great series,with great paybacks,and cash wild card drawings at every event,the more boats that enter,the more drawings there will be,we do one cash drawing per every 5 boats,plus the BB prize.With the $150.00 entry fee and the 90% payback at the ramp,and some good sponsorship giveaways throughout the year,Ohio anglers are going to find out what a great series the CFB is.The CFB has been one of the most respected and popular series on Lake St.Clair for good reason,and finally it has come to the shores of Lake Erie.There are no membership fees,and remember if you fish 4 out of the 5 regular events(not the open),you automatically qualify for the big CFB Classic on Lake St.Clair in October.Another great thing about the Lake Erie CFB is you can catch both smallmouth and largemouth bass,plus you can fish anywhere in Lake Erie you choose,which includes the bay,or the harbors.The CFB is a team series,but you can fish solo if you prefer.All six of our events will be out of the Shelby Street Ramps in Sandusky,Ohio,there are no ramp fees either.If you're interested you can drop me a PM on here for more information,or just to let us know you're planning on fishing with us this year.The CFB is all about not only having a great time out on the water,but getting some serious payback if you do well,and even having a good shot at making some cash with the drawings,remember the more boats that enter,the higher the payouts,and a higher number of drawings that will be held.


----------

